
How to overcome the scare of being caught when hacking? - coygui
I&#x27;m new to hacker zone so I wish anyone can provide any experience about their feelings of their first hacking activities when they knew they were hacking<p>I&#x27;m asking because recently I found a suspect zero day flaw in a website. I want to do some tests with it but as a newbie, even though I have confident, I&#x27;m afraid of being caught by the company for whatever the reason that could be my unknown-unknowns, and of course afraid of the bad consequence.<p>I do want to do some research but I have no idea of what jargon or keyword I expect to searching for....<p>I really appreciate someone can provide a hint.
======
avghacker
I wouldn't do any further penetration "testing" on the website you are talking
about above. If you wanted to be polite, you could email the admin.

That being said, there's always a chance they could press charges against you
for cyber crimes even though your intentions are to help them fix their site.

------
Freak_NL
When in doubt about the consequences, don't do it, or postpone further probing
until you have ascertained the risk, the consequences, and the necessary
countermeasures (by employing operational security, or _opsec_ ).

To ascertain risk, start by figuring out if what you intend to do is legal.

